# Ersetzt PDF unser PSD und AI Format?



## ttrenz (1. März 2003)

Mein Grafiklehrer (ehemaliger Adobe-BetaTester) behauptet, dass das PDF die beiden Formate PSD (Phothoshop) und AI (Illustrator) ersetzt. 
Das PDF speichert auch die Ebenen und die Anmerkungen vom Photoshop. Ich habe das ganze mal versucht und ich merke keinen Unterschied vom PSD zum PDF. Sie sind sogar gleich schwer. Das PDF hat ja auch noch Vorteile: Ansicht im Acrobat Reader und Sicherheitskennwörter.

Er sagt auch das man PSD nicht mehr brauchen würde...finde ich aber einbisschen weit gegriffen...obwohl ich keinen Einwand hätte

Auch der Illustrator soll schon längst im Hintegrund alles mit dem Format PDF schreiben...also auch die AI Files

...klingt gut: Ein Format für zwei wichtige Programme!

was meint ihr?

gruzzTT


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. März 2003)

Wenn dem so ist sooll es mir recht sein, solange:

Pfade
Kanäle
Ebenen
Informationen
Notizen

auch mit gespeichert werden.

Also, mir solls recht sein, solange es KEINE Nachteile hätte.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (1. März 2003)

Aber das PDF Format unterstützt keine Icon Vorschau


----------



## ttrenz (2. März 2003)

@Webcutdirector

jo das wird alles unterstützt. Du hast sogar mehr Vorteile als Nachteile....PW-Schutz + Acrobat anschauung (jemand der den PS oder denn ILL nicht hat kann einfach deine Originaldatei ansehen...ohne konvertierungs-Scheiss....finde ich nett schlecht


...und das wegen der Vorschau stimmt, aber den Acrobat haste so schnell offen und dann eben volle Ansicht....

aber eben ist kein Müssen....


----------



## biegeeinheit (3. März 2003)

find ich gut... wenns sich dann durchsetzen würde, würden sich vorschauprogramme schon drauf einstellen und auch pdf unterstützen. sollte technisch ja möglich sein


----------

